# Joseph Gordon Levitt Cast in Dark Knight Rises



## sKeEt (Feb 6, 2011)

From the moment I heard Joseph Gordon Levitt was cast in Inception I quickly became excited for one very specific reason of which I had thought about since the release of the Dark Knight.

Now I know that people are contemplating what roles Levitt might play. Sure he could make a good Riddler or possibly Robin. I know Chris Nolan didn't intend to bring in side kicks so that would be a surprise.

No, the reason I was excited was after hearing about Heath's death and seeing that his Joker character wasn't killed off in the movie, I thought of potential candidates to take up his role. The first person that came to mind was Joseph Gordon Levitt. He is very good with taking weird roles and making them believable. He has a style similar to Heath. Not only that he has similar facial features as Heath.






At the time I thought of this there was no news about Inception or it's cast. Once I found out he was in the movie I had hoped Nolan would pick him up for the next Batman movie and so he did. I have a good feeling on him playing the Joker. I don't think Nolan wants to over-saturate his last film with so many villains and has stated that he doesn't want to bring in sidekicks. If Catwoman is going to be in it she's enough of a sidekick. If Thalia Al Ghul and Bane are in it then there isn't really much need for more villains other than the one who created the state that Gotham will be in for this movie. If this is Nolan's last Batman than he should close the Joker story with Joseph Gordon Levitt who can without a doubt faithfully and respectively take on the role.

I hope I am right.

Now if only Two Face would come back...


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think it was already confirmed that Joker wouldn't be in the third movie.

EDIT to add: I also wouldn't want him to be. 



Spoiler



Catwoman


 + 



Spoiler



Bane


 already confirmed... Joker and Two-Face on top of that?
Sounds like it would go the same way SM3 went.

EDIT to add: Though... don't quote me on that. I'm a little rusty on superhero flicks these days. Miss the good old days when _KIRSTEN DUNST_





 was in Spider-Man.
Probably explains where my Dunst-fetish comes from.

EDIT the third:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In April 2010, Warner Bros. announced the film is scheduled to be released July 20, 2012. *Nolan confirmed that the Joker will not return in the third film...*


EDIT to say: I'm sick of fucking editing this post.

EDIT to add: Spoiler'd some stuff.


----------



## m3rox (Feb 6, 2011)

He would be the Riddler.  It's the only character he could do, other than Robin.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 6, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> He would be the Riddler.  It's the only character he could do, other than Robin.


Riddler is also confirmed not to be in the film.
Robin on the other hand... I can kind of see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sKeEt (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't say Two face. I just want to see Two Face again. I always loved Two-Face's character especially in the animated series. In the Dark Knight he was a bit overshadowed by the Joker but he was still my favorite character of the movie. I know he won't be in it.

Levitt on the other hand, I'm really hoping for the Joker. I already told you that Nolan doesn't want to bring in the side-kicks. If Levitt will in fact be playing Robin he won't likely be donning the suit. Even then I still think it'z a stretch to think he'll play Robin.

When it's confirmed that Levitt will be playing the Joker I'm going to come back here and laugh in your faces. It's even more sketchy that he's been confirmed to be cast but not his role. Suspicious wouldn't you say? The news of a Joker replacement would certainly be a media shocker. If you're going to make that kind of a move you'd want to keep it as quiet as you can until the time comes.

Also, thinking that the Riddler is the only character Levitt could do? You don't give him enough credit. Also you must not know your Batman characters cause if the Riddler is the only person you can see him playing then you must not be well versed in the Batman comics. There are hundreds of characters to choose from and Levitt is a very talented actor.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 6, 2011)

Christopher Nolan has stated that the Joker will NOT return.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 6, 2011)

It won't be the Joker. I think, as long as Nolan is doing the Batman films, he won't ever touch the Joker again. Why? So he doesn't piss off all the people that loved Heath. And bringing back the Joker with someone else under his helm would be too weird. It's pretty much impossible to replace the character that Heath set up. Let some other director fuck it up.

Robin? Maybe, but I don't want the new Batman films turning into that movie that had Clooney in it. Give him some other role. Riddler is the only one that's coming to mind. Two Face is occupied, Joker has been done. 

But then again, Nolan said Riddler won't be in the third film. So who knows, it could just be some made up character that he uses. Sidekick to Gordon or whatever the detective's name is.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 6, 2011)

At first I though.. who?!
Then I imdb'd him

I like him ;D

But his role in the series? Definatly not Joker, Robin would be good but I think he might be a bad guy. Riddler also looks like a good choice but thats been confirmed a no.
Perhaps Pinguin? Or Mad Hatter?


----------



## m3rox (Feb 7, 2011)

sKeEt said:
			
		

> I didn't say Two face. I just want to see Two Face again. I always loved Two-Face's character especially in the animated series. In the Dark Knight he was a bit overshadowed by the Joker but he was still my favorite character of the movie. I know he won't be in it.
> 
> Levitt on the other hand, I'm really hoping for the Joker. I already told you that Nolan doesn't want to bring in the side-kicks. If Levitt will in fact be playing Robin he won't likely be donning the suit. Even then I still think it'z a stretch to think he'll play Robin.
> 
> ...



A fact that I'm proud of


----------



## Law (Feb 7, 2011)

I honestly think Nicolas Cage could work well as the new joker

(but it will never happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cage never gets cast in roles that would suit him [See: Kane & Lynch movie])


----------



## Forstride (Feb 7, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> I honestly think Nicolas Cage could work well as the new joker
> 
> (but it will never happen
> 
> ...


That's because he's TOO good for roles that would suit him.


----------



## Law (Feb 7, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well in the case of the Kane & Lynch movie they were probably scared that he would upstage Bruce Willis. Total shame as he's perfect for Lynch and has stated previously that he enjoys crazy characters.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Feb 7, 2011)

He'll be a generic villain named "Robin" who dies in a foolish accident during battle with the Caped Crusader.


----------



## sKeEt (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow. I can see Nicolas Cage but as Lynch not as Kane. Isn't Bruce Willis playing Kane? Either way that would be fantastic. I mean Jamie Fox is kool and all but I feel like he's too young or something. That and Lynch had this kind of redneck personality and...well...Jamie is black. I'm sure he'll make it work anyway but when you look at Lynch I mean he's like this old white almost redneck guy. Jamie is, while in his fifties, still looks pretty young and built. Eh whatever not a big deal.



			
				CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Miss the good old days when _KIRSTEN DUNST_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what your fascination with Kirsten Dunst is, but imo she was an awful Mary Jane and the Sam Raimi Spider-man movies weren't really all that good. I used to be really into them but after watching them so many times I noticed some flaws and the most unforgivable one being the writing. Imo the first Spider-Man Raimi movie was the best and most faithful movie. Afterwards the writer from the first movie was replaced and all the dialogue turned into an MTV reality show style crapfest.

The only reason people liked the second movie more than the first is because of Raimi's directing and familiarity with the comics and of course it had Doctor Octopus. Really though if you're a fan of Spider-Man than you should know how poorly written the movies were after the first one.

As for the Joker situation I think it's a little unfair to declare the role dead just because the actor is. No disrespect but, as a film actor, your performance is immortalized in film. It is immortalized within the people who watch them. I understand that people really liked Heath's performance but should the story call for it you should at least give another actor a chance to take on the role. 

That's what acting is all about. Interpretation. To say, "Oh well Heath was soo good that no one could play that role and now that he's dead no one should." Honestly that's bull and does a great disservice to actors. If I was an actor, I would love to be given a chance to take on a role as big as Heath's Joker. It's just as much about the character as it is about the actor playing him. The character is more important than the actor at this point. 

Part of the defining moment in an actors career is taking on a huge iconic character, making it his own, and succeeding in it. Would you know who Daniel Craig is if he didn't become the new Bond? Hugh Jackman's fame skyrocketed after being cast as Wolverine. Even Christian Bale had a big boost being cast as Batman.

I just think it's a little unfair. Heath is great and all but he is not the definitive interpretation of the Joker. He contributed just that, an interpretation, albeit a good one. That doesn't mean someone else who could potentially offer one just as good, different, or god forbid a better interpretation shouldn't be given the chance. I have no doubt Heath would agree.


----------



## Daizu (Feb 9, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The world might hate me for this:
Nicolas Cage doesn't know how to play anyone other than himself. He definitely couldn't play Joker. Not well, at least. He wears the same face for every movie, talks in the same tone, he adds no character. Christopher Nolan carefully picks his casts. Unless he's going for generic, bad actor, I doubt he'd ever use him.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2011)

I really don't know, with this whole "Batman Begins" saga they've been putting a very dark and realistic mode on the series so I think they'd choose some of the more feasible characters like al Ghul and the Joker. Both can be interpreted well in a realistic, darker sense.

I mean, I'm guessing Catwoman (not for Levitt of course), since she's kinda a bad guy and a good guy at times. Other guesses go for Harley Quinn and Hugo Strange.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think casting Levitt in the new Batman movie is a wonderful choice. Seeing Anne Hathaway has been cast as Cat-Woman and Tom Hardy as Bane it will be sort of interesting seeing Levitt in the world of Gotham.

It's already been confirmed by Nolan that the Riddler won't make an appearance and nor will the Joker. Because it's the Batman world there are hundreds of possibilities the roles I would love to see him play are:

Robin
Hugo Strange
And Possibly some sort of Mobster/Gangster

No matter what role it is let's just hope Nolan is very smart with it which we all know he will be.


----------

